# Greetings from Crete



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Morning all from a sunny island Crete.

At present we are having some R & R after the 1170 mile drive from Turkey to Athens. 

We are at Camping Greta for a couple of nights catching up with the washing and other chores, our pitch is almost on the beach. 

The site is €16 (low season) per night for camper two persons and electricity. It looks like we are paying European prices but the standards are not too good. The facilities are clean but well worn.
So it looks like free camping will be the order of the day.

The site has wifi at €5 for 90 minutes, I declined their very generous offer and at present I'm sitting at a very quiet bar on the sea front at Gouves.

We will have to find somewhere quiet to park up for Easter if that is possible. Not seen any other motorhomes yet.

The weather has been very good so far, we are hoping it will carry on that way.

We are off on Thursday to start our tour of the island.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good luck and enjoy yourselves.keep us up todate.

cabby


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Let us know if you get a sniff of tear gas when they have to call in the IMF !. The drachma might be back before you leave.

Did you ferry from Piraeus ?. What did it cost ?.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have a great trip.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Good to hear from you again, Don.
Have a great trip.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don;

Thanks for the Atens review, hope you're having a good time and keep your eyes peeled for low flying red aeroplanes. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Have a good time, Don. I've got some tips for your return journey, but you won't want to be thinking about that yet.


----------

